# NCE Recall Ability



## bob1957ja (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a small layout and use a NCE power Cab. It allows me to control one train at a time. I need to select a LOCO press enter and then I have control of that loco. If I want to control a second loco , i again select loco and key in another number press enter and now I control that loco. I have used the recall button to jump back and forth between the two locomotives, when i push recall sometimes the loco i had select previous to the one i am working now comes up, Sometimes a loco i had keyed in 3 or 4 times ago comes up. How can I assure that the recall is only from the last two locos entered? am i using this function correctly? are you limited to only two stored locos? Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks in advance

Bob Williams
Toledo Ohio


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

the powercab can have from 1-6 recalls. see "Number of Recalls" in the manual (pg 60 rev 1.65)


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Been a many years since my last layout due to having to relocate several times. But, I too own a PowerCab.. 
Doesn't the recall go round-robin in that, if you have say, 5 locos stored, unless you delete those addresses the recall will go thru and display them too, before getting to the one/s you want ?..No ? Is this not what you mean ? M


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

sounds like he only wants 2 recalls, not 3 or 4


----------



## bob1957ja (Jul 12, 2015)

How many is it capable of?


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

from pg 60 of the manual



> This adjusts the number of recall “slots” that are cycled through when the RECALL key is pressed. Enter a number of Recalls from 1 - 6 and press ENTER. This can be set differently for each Cab. (factory default is 2) Press ENTER to skip setting this parameter.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

To change the number of recall slots on a Power Cab or Pro Cab: Hit PROG/ESC key 6 times to get to the cab parameters "SET CAB PRAMS" menu. Hit enter twice. Then enter your desired number of recall slots. Then press escape to get back to the main menu.

The recall button comes set to a default of 2 locomotive slots. It can be set to any number from 1-6. *Setting this to 1 recall slot effectively disables the recall button*. Thus requiring the user to input a locomotive number each time a change is needed. Using 1 recall slot can be useful in situations where the recall button is inadvertently hit by the engineer while operating.

This button toggles between the last two to six trains addressed using the select loco button. *RECALL *allows you to keep two to six locomotives and/or consists active in the command station memory and access them in “round-robin” fashion with each press of the button. Think of *RECALL *as being a set of memory slots. To put a locomotive in a recall “slot”, press *SELECT LOCO *and enter the loco or consist to be operated. To put another locomotive in the next slot press *RECALL *to access the next slot. Now press *SELECT LOCO *and enter the second loco. When additional trains are to be added either a “slot” with “000” or an expendable loco/consist must be displayed on the screen. Whatever is on the display will be replaced with the new loco/consist.


----------



## bob1957ja (Jul 12, 2015)

MichaelE said:


> To change the number of recall slots on a Power Cab or Pro Cab: Hit PROG/ESC key 6 times to get to the cab parameters "SET CAB PRAMS" menu. Hit enter twice. Then enter your desired number of recall slots. Then press escape to get back to the main menu.
> 
> The recall button comes set to a default of 2 locomotive slots. It can be set to any number from 1-6. *Setting this to 1 recall slot effectively disables the recall button*. Thus requiring the user to input a locomotive number each time a change is needed. Using 1 recall slot can be useful in situations where the recall button is inadvertently hit by the engineer while operating.
> 
> This button toggles between the last two to six trains addressed using the select loco button. *RECALL *allows you to keep two to six locomotives and/or consists active in the command station memory and access them in “round-robin” fashion with each press of the button. Think of *RECALL *as being a set of memory slots. To put a locomotive in a recall “slot”, press *SELECT LOCO *and enter the loco or consist to be operated. To put another locomotive in the next slot press *RECALL *to access the next slot. Now press *SELECT LOCO *and enter the second loco. When additional trains are to be added either a “slot” with “000” or an expendable loco/consist must be displayed on the screen. Whatever is on the display will be replaced with the new loco/consist.


Many Thanks you have been most helpful


----------

